# 2011 Volkswagon Routan Signal Light will not work



## crc0301 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just purchased a 2011 volkswagon routan. The right rear signal light will not work when the headlights are on, however it works fine during the day with headlight knob in the off position. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is just speculation. The rear turn signal shares a bulb with the rear tail-light, so it illuminates at two different wattages. It's brighter (I think) when the lights are off to compensate for day-light. When the lights are on, it illuminates dimmer. Sounds like the dim-side of the filament blew. 

I just replaced mine on the 2009. The rear-right bulb was out completely. It was so easy to do that I pre-emptively changed the rear left one too figuring it was going to blow soon too. The bulbs only come in a 2-pack, at AutoZone anyway, so I had the extra bulb. It was $6. Took me all of 5 minutes, if that, to do both. 

The only drawback is that replacing it requires a torx (star-shaped) screw-driver and I didn't have one, so I had to purchase that too. I think it was also $6 at AutoZone. I think size T30, but the size below (T28?) also would have worked. You can also get the drill-bit version for $1 at Ace or a big-box home improvement store, or an 8-pk or dozen torx bits for what I paid for just the one T30 screwdriver at AZ. The mgr at AutoZone told me that if it's slow they will let you borrow it to do it in the parking lot, but I thought it was worth having one at home b/c there are several torx screws on the vehicle. 

Anyway, just remove the 2 torx screws on the black plastic strip inside the tail-gate door jamb. Then pull the reflector straight back. The reflector lens has two potrusion clip type things that insert straight into the female end that is attached to the vehicle body. It snaps straight out if you just pull. You won't break the lens. The lens is even indented a bit on the inside so you can get a grip with your hand.


----------



## Shannonball4 (May 29, 2015)

*Update?*

I am wondering if you ever found a resolution to this problem because I am currently experiencing the same problem with mine? Thank you for any information that you can give me!


----------

